# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  راهنمایی درباره uml سیستم بانک

## sonia2011

سلام شکل usecase گذاشتم اگه کسی می تونه در این رابطه به من کمک کنه .ممنون می شم.
درباره usecase نظر بدید

----------


## sonia2011

اگر قرار باشه که کارمند و صندوق درا و مسئول اعتبارات و رئیس شعبه به سیستم login کنند آیا باید یه usecase login در نظر بگبربم بعد از همه actor بهش وصل کنیم؟
usecaseمثل افتتاح حساب و نوع سپرده را هم باید به usecase login وصل شند(بارابطه dependency(

لطفا کمک کنید ممنون

----------


## milad.biroonvand

سلام

اگر قرار باشه که کارمند و صندوق درا و مسئول اعتبارات و رئیس شعبه به  سیستم login کنند آیا باید یه usecase login در نظر بگبربم بعد از همه  actor بهش وصل کنیم؟

نه یک اکتور کلی بکش بنام کارمند و سایر کارمندان از اون وراثت می گیرن و فقط کارمند رو به ورود وصل کن .

----------

